# WHY AM I GETTING SURGE NO WHERE NEAR ME?!?!?!?!



## SouthernYankee07 (Sep 20, 2017)

I live kind of between Buffalo NY & Rochester NY, but WAY closer to Buffalo, so why the heck am I getting surge & promotions for Rochester (which is about an hour) & Binghamton (which is much further)? This is beyond frustrating!!!!!!!!! I don't ever travel that far with any PAX, I seem to only get in town shuttle around trips when people do use Uber around here, so why am I getting info about places so far away from me?


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

A question best suited for the Buffalo/Rochester forum....

To answer your question, all of Upstate New York is considered one service area. So when you see the upcoming promotions you will typically always see Ithaca....maybe Syracuse then occassionally Buffalo and Rochester.

Also, if you live anywhere between the Transit Rd exit and the 490 exit, you will never see a surge in that area except maybe after a concert at Darien Lake.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SouthernYankee07 said:


> I live kind of between Buffalo NY & Rochester NY, but WAY closer to Buffalo, so why the heck am I getting surge & promotions for Rochester (which is about an hour) & Binghamton (which is much further)? This is beyond frustrating!!!!!!!!! I don't ever travel that far with any PAX, I seem to only get in town shuttle around trips when people do use Uber around here, so why am I getting info about places so far away from me?


Uber is trying to bait you into flooding the market in those areas to ensure no one ever makes decent money driving ever again.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

SouthernYankee07 said:


> , so why am I getting info about places so far away from me?


The purpose of the "surge" mechanism is to manipulate supply and demand, with the intent of bringing in more revenue for the company.

Apparently, some people react positively to these kinds of surge notifications, once they no longer do so, that's when you won't see them any more.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Uber is trying to bait you into flooding the market in those areas to ensure no one ever makes decent money driving ever again.


Actually, in this particular instance, you can make decent money there if you are close by. There is never any XL vehicles and two large college there. But those hills will burn out a car very quickly and eat through brakes like paper.

Mind you, this is the exception, not the rule....


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Phantom and disappearing surge.

Credibility is key when using surge as a manipulation.

Uber holds no residual vestige of credibility.

Pavlovs Dog 
GROWLS when he sees surge.
Uber conditions Loathing.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

SouthernYankee07 said:


> I live kind of between Buffalo NY & Rochester NY, but WAY closer to Buffalo, so why the heck am I getting surge & promotions for Rochester (which is about an hour) & Binghamton (which is much further)? This is beyond frustrating!!!!!!!!! I don't ever travel that far with any PAX, I seem to only get in town shuttle around trips when people do use Uber around here, so why am I getting info about places so far away from me?


Don't waste your time for 1.1x, 1.2x. It's not worth your time unless it's above 2x


----------



## SouthernYankee07 (Sep 20, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Uber is trying to bait you into flooding the market in those areas to ensure no one ever makes decent money driving ever again.


I'm not quite sure I follow you.......


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Phantom / False Surge is one of Ubers many manipulation tools to place drivers where Uber wants drivers.
Just like an Employer.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Uber shows you "hey there's surge over here!"

You drive over there, get some surge rides every once in a while.

You start thinking that's where you should go from now on.

Poof, surge has disappeared. But you have been trained to go there for rides. You get in the habit of going there to do regular price rides.

Manipulation complete.


----------



## ZoomZoom12 (Mar 14, 2017)

What is even weirder is getting say, a 1.4 in the middle of a sea of red, then the next one is normal. And vice versa, sometimes I am in a 1.7 bubble and I get a random 3.0 in the same bubble somehow.


----------

